# NUST, Uniform?



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

AoA!
Can anybody here tell me if there is a Uniform for NUST (ASAB)? I mean, I know technically there shouldn't be. But just to make sure? Please let me know if someone has any info about it as soon as possible. Thank you.
Regards


----------



## hades (Jul 2, 2012)

yeah there is uniform. not army uniform regular white shirt and black pants sort. plus theres a special day on which all students nustian and gc alike got to wear army uniform. if you are looking for exact colours and details of uniform then well sorry i cant help there try nust prospectus or may be there might any amcolian here who might help


----------

